# Northern Virginia Contract climber



## Toddppm (Jul 17, 2013)

Need another good contract climber to do occasional jobs in Northern Va. area. We focus on doing quality work in a professional manner. Spikeless trimming and technical takedown experience required. Contact me by PM here.


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 12, 2013)

Still looking....


----------



## Rodney Keyz (Aug 11, 2019)

Hey names rodney
I can climb spikeless and I know now to do take downs.
I'm have a full time job but after hours I would be able to help you out. 
Have 75ft bucket 
Bandit chipper 
Log truck
I normally climb for $300 a day


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Aug 11, 2019)

Rodney Keyz said:


> Hey names rodney
> I can climb spikeless and I know now to do take downs.
> I'm have a full time job but after hours I would be able to help you out.
> Have 75ft bucket
> ...


Hate to tell you but that thread was 5 1/2 years old.


----------



## fishmarcello (Sep 16, 2019)

Rodney Keyz said:


> Hey names rodney
> I can climb spikeless and I know now to do take downs.
> I'm have a full time job but after hours I would be able to help you out.
> Have 75ft bucket
> ...


Would you relocate to Charleston South Carolina?


----------



## Rodney Keyz (Jan 25, 2020)

Yes if we can come to an agreement that benefits us both


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 9, 2020)

Good luck with Fish and SC. In the mean time, I'm in Frederick MD and have a couple easy put them on the ground jobs, no clean up. I had both knees replaced and retired. But, still have friends and family that need stuff done now and again. Might help you out a little in the winter, I pay with hundred dollar bills. If you can work something out with Fish, go for it.


----------

